# Outlook 2002 / XP IMAP Ordner Problem



## Masterblaster (17. Mai 2003)

Ich habe Outlook 2002 das über Imap von meinem mailserver die Mails abruft. 
Die Ordner bei Outlook sehen aus wie normal (bei euch), nur habe ich zusätzlich zum "Outlook Personal Folders" drei Imap Ordner "Drafts, Posteingang und Send Items". 

Eingegangene Mails werden in Posteingang (der 3 Imap Ordner) gespeichert und synchronisiert (im Netzwerk), d. h. jeder Client hat diesselben Nachrichten in den von drei Imap gesharten Ordnern. 
Mein Problem ist, das wenn ich eine Mail versende, diese im Ordner "gesendete Objekte" (der normalen Ordner) auftaucht. Da es nicht der "send items" Imap Ordner ist wird dieser nicht synchronisiert. 
Wie kann ich erreichen , das gesendete Objekte direkt im Ordner "send items" gespeichert werden oder von "gesendete Objekte" dahin verschoben werden. Mit Regeln oder Organisieren habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft, dies zu realisieren.


----------

